# Equivalent rc.local

## Atreillou

hello

je cherhce juste l'equivalent du rc.local sous redhat sur la gentoo...

c pour déclarer mes variables etc...  

merci de votre aide.

----------

## SuperTomate

Pour démarrer des programmes au démarrage :

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

Pour en arrêter :

```
/etc/conf.d/local.stop
```

----------

## Atreillou

merci

----------

